# Tenderloin burnt ends???



## roharris33 (May 21, 2014)

So my wife went to Sams Club and bought a tenderloin, and had it cut into 1 inch chops. She wants me to make burnt ends out of these tenderloin chops. I figure I can smoke the chops to 170 or so, cube, season, sauce, etc. then back to the smoker for an hour or 2. I wonder how they will turn out, it's such a lean piece of meat. Would it be too dry??? Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 21, 2014)

I fear the worst, and as you suspect, dried-out. That's a tough way to use a nice piece of meat. The tenderloin, by nature, has little connective tissue or fat, so a lower finished temp would be the best treatment.

If you want to pursue this, I'd just cube, season, and kiss 'em with a low-temp smoke (80-120*) for about 30 minutes, then sear 'em up quick on a very hot grill to crisp the edges a bit...the faster the sear, the better, so they come off around med or less...reverse sear, if you will. I can't say the results will be great, but it would be better than a well done cut of tender loin. Bear in mind, the smaller the cube, the faster they will cook through, and it won't very long, just a couple minutes.

Eric


----------



## roharris33 (May 22, 2014)

I'm thinking about freezing them and grabbing some country ribs and going from there. Country ribs from the butt should work out just fine.


----------



## diesel (May 22, 2014)

Try a couple of pieces of loin with you original idea along with the country ribs... that way you will know from experience how the tender loin  will turn out and also have some nice tender loin left over in the freezer for later.

my 2 cents. 

Aaron.


----------



## roharris33 (May 22, 2014)

Diesel said:


> Try a couple of pieces of loin with you original idea along with the country ribs... that way you will know from experience how the tender loin  will turn out and also have some nice tender loin left over in the freezer for later.
> 
> my 2 cents.
> 
> Aaron.


That is an idea. I'll give that a shot. Thanks


----------



## brooksy (May 22, 2014)

Are you sure it's not a loin instead of a tenderloin? Sadly to say I think you're going to have some dry bits of pork covered in sauce. But hey it could work so try it out and let us know with some qview how it worked


----------



## roharris33 (May 22, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> Are you sure it's not a loin instead of a tenderloin? Sadly to say I think you're going to have some dry bits of pork covered in sauce. But hey it could work so try it out and let us know with some qview how it worked


I'll check out the package just to verify. I'm doing a shoulder, brisket, and ribs Friday/Saturday. I'll throw up some Qview.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 22, 2014)

Burnt Ends by the nature of the beast is typically how the very fatty and high collagen, Point of the Beef Brisket is used. Because it is so fatty it can be Smoked a couple more hours, beyond that of the Flat, without getting dried out. If this cut of pork is 1" X 3", or less pieces, then it is a Tenderloin. If they look like Pork Chops without the bone, 1" X 4-5", it is a Loin. In either situation, they are so lean and low in collagen that beyond an IT of 150°F they will be dry and tough. Making Burnt Ends in the traditional manner from Pork Loin, or worse a Pork Tenderloin, will not give a good result. If you really want to give the Mrs, Faux Burnt Ends, your best bet would be to cut the Pork into 1' X 1" chunks, brine them, make Kabobs with space between chunks and chill them. Build yourself a screaming hot fire, getting the Kabobs as close to the fire as possible and quickly sear them, turning frequently. When well browned, brush the meat with BBQ Sauce, caramelize them briefly without burning and serve. Between the Brine, chill on the meat and a very hot, fast cook, they should resemble Burnt Ends and still be tender and juicy. If you wish to put some Smoke on them, after brining, dry them, form a quick pellicle with a fan or blow dryer and cold smoke them no more than 1 hour with heavy smoke before the hot sear cooking...JJ


----------



## roharris33 (May 28, 2014)

So I finally have time to upload some pics. I decided to just roll with the point only for the burnt ends. I started the shoulder and brisket at around 6:30pm last Friday. Pulled the brisket off abut 4:30am then the shoulder about 9am. I foiled and wrapped the brisket in a towel then into the cooler for a few hours. Then I separated the point and cubed, threw some extra rub and sauce on them, then back to the smoker for a couple of hours giving them a turn once an hour.

I also discovered some pretty good pellets on Amazon. Called Cookin Pellets 100%, no fillers is what they claim. 40 pound bag of hickory is $32.54. Prime Eligible also.

Went with hickory pellets and perfect mix in the AMPS:













20140523_183214[1].jpg



__ roharris33
__ May 28, 2014






Not bad for my first shot:













20140524_133148[1].jpg



__ roharris33
__ May 28, 2014






Shoulder just coming out of the smoker:













20140524_140943[1].jpg



__ roharris33
__ May 28, 2014






Shoulder is pulled and ready to go:













20140524_141945[1].jpg



__ roharris33
__ May 28, 2014






Out of the smoker after 2 hours:













20140524_170715[1].jpg



__ roharris33
__ May 28, 2014






Also did 6 slabs of BB ribs. The best ribs I've made so far:













20140524_135316[1].jpg



__ roharris33
__ May 28, 2014


----------

